# New Sailor



## squavy (Aug 4, 2015)

Just bought a 1979 Bayliner Buccaneer 18. Intend to teach myself to sail and have a little fun with my wife.

Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Reef early, preferably at the dock. Chill the Merlot and bring clean glasses


----------



## squavy (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Don! Good one. 

Any books or manuals you can suggest on how to rig and operate the sails properly? Most everything I have found, including from the manufacturer, refer to larger more complex craft...

-David


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Is that sailing you want advice or suggestions on?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, so, you bought a Buccaneer 18.. and you plan on bringing the wife for the first time with you?

How about maybe you consider sailing it a few times without her


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

David,

The first time I sailed was when I motored past the jetty into the Atlantic and "shanked" on my own jib, and my wife was right there with me. Yeah, I was clueless. Made some STUPID mistakes. But we survived. For the first year, every time we went out I would ask my wife and my son, "What did we learn this time?" No . . . I really did. And we learned a lot. That first day was in 2009 so we are in our 7th year. We have about 4000 miles under our keel and two BVI charters to our credit. Why do I say all this? Because you can do it. Sailing isn't rocket science. Anybody with some sense and a few hours of study can make the boat go. The trick is to do it safely for you, your passengers and fellow boater around you. Take a sailing class or two if you can. It will flatten the learning curve. But more important is a class on Sailing and Seamanship available through your local USCGA Power Squadron. This will teach you all sorts of things but mostly rules of the road. Boating isn't a free-for-all. Everybody has a role and a reason for what they do out there. Learn that, be safe and your bride will love the experience. Be a yahoo that nearly gets her killed and well, not so much. And remember, sailing isn't clothing optional until you clear the dock!


----------



## cwyckham (Jul 9, 2009)

DonScribner said:


> David,
> 
> The first time I sailed was when I motored past the jetty into the Atlantic and "shanked" on my own jib, and my wife was right there with me. Yeah, I was clueless. Made some STUPID mistakes. But we survived. For the first year, every time we went out I would ask my wife and my son, "What did we learn this time?" No . . . I really did. And we learned a lot. That first day was in 2009 so we are in our 7th year. We have about 4000 miles under our keel and two BVI charters to our credit. Why do I say all this? Because you can do it. Sailing isn't rocket science. Anybody with some sense and a few hours of study can make the boat go. The trick is to do it safely for you, your passengers and fellow boater around you. Take a sailing class or two if you can. It will flatten the learning curve. But more important is a class on Sailing and Seamanship available through your local USCGA Power Squadron. This will teach you all sorts of things but mostly rules of the road. Boating isn't a free-for-all. Everybody has a role and a reason for what they do out there. Learn that, be safe and your bride will love the experience. Be a yahoo that nearly gets her killed and well, not so much. And remember, sailing isn't clothing optional until you clear the dock!


That's great advice, Don.

Everyone has different learning styles and there are a bunch of ways to learn to sail. I really like to start with some book or online learning, then take an intro course to get a feel for things, and then just sail a whole bunch in benign conditions and figure things out. This article has more on ways to learn.

If one of you's a bit less adventurous than the other, start in really light winds and build up slowly. And learn to reef!


----------



## squavy (Aug 4, 2015)

Well we took Feet Wet out for the first time yesterday. I had read articles, watched YouTubes and taken the boater's certification course. The weather called for broken overcast and 10 mph wind. So, did a complete walk-around inspection in the driveway followed by a quick trip to the hardware store.

We did a verbal rehearsal on the way to the lake. We parked and set up the mast and boom. I backed the trailer down the ramp and climbed in the boat. About 10 feet back, the trolling motor I thought I had repaired quit. So I grabbed an oar and frantically paddled over to the dock where I joined my wife after she had parked the truck/trailer.

What followed should have been captured on film; speed up to 3X and set to Benny Hill music.

Using both oars and 'skulling' the rudder, we finally got clear of the docks, slips and other boats and got the main sail hoisted. We were sailing! We tacked twice and then I gave her the tiller and we raised the jib. Now we were really sailing! If felt so good.

Zig-zagging our way up the creek, we managed to get stuck in the sand for a minute once. I lifted and waggled the rudder while my wife pulled up the keel and we were quickly free. (The troller helpfully started again and soon quit on its own. I think it's the speed switch is faulty.) The previous owner had warned me that you have to coax the keel down. I'm not sure it ever went down all the way.

We sailed upwind about a mile, practicing our tacking. We luffed 2 or three times. Ate our sandwiches. Checked our watches and decided it was 'bingo' and time to head home. A small shower passed over and convinced us we were right. My wife had stashed a bottle of champagne we'd been saving so I popped the cork and we toasted and 'christened' the boat. We were also celebrating our first day as empty-nesters.

I hauled down the jib and we decided to try to sail downwind back the the marina. Just before we got there the wind completely died and I lowered the mainsail. The narcoleptic troller gave us one last, lethargic effort and we paddled the last few yards.

She held the boat while I got the truck/trailer and backed it down the ramp. We strolled hand in hand up the deserted dock towing "Feet Wet" by the dry-rotten bow line when it suddenly separated leaving me holding 4 feet of useless rope. Thankfully she noticed before the fugitive vessel got beyond reach, "uh, honey?". I ran back and stepped in at the stern, paddled back over and we tried again.

By the time we got the trailer parked again it was raining steadily as we took down the rigging.

On the drive home we discussed all the lessons learned and congratulated ourselves on a pretty good first try. Exhausted, exhilarated and laughing, we're already planning the next outing.

We are getting our feet wet.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW! Lost the motor, ran aground, becalmed, broke the bow line, stepped the mast in the driving rain! Dude, you are WAY ahead of the curve! And just as the kids go off to college so there's no one to call! Yessss! Get ready for the dead battery, the "Oh, I thought YOU brought the GPS!", the anchor drag, the anchor light that won't, the overfull porta-potty. Loads of misfortunes ahead! It'll be great! Hence the Merlot! Piece of advice though, if you go out in the cold, always bring a sleeping bag, just in case somebody goes in. And always bring clothes one level warmer than on land.


----------



## snash1970 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good time and are learning quite quickly. Congrats!

Make sure you dry your sails completely before putting them back in the bag or under the sail cover. Did you check the hull drain plug to see if you had any water that wasn't there before?


----------



## squavy (Aug 4, 2015)

Yesterday, Labor Day, was our second foray in _Feat Wet_. What a great day we had! Nice breeze <10 mph; temperature in the mid 80's with an occasional cloud. We launched at 11:15 and put in at 4:15 with zero mishaps and plenty of enjoyment in between. At one point we swung up the keel and beached in a cove for an enjoyable swim. 

We learned a lot about planning out tacks and thrilled at measuring our net upwind progress against shoreline landmarks. We discovered that sailing downwind is harder than it looks. We need more practice at both before we're ready for any competition. We also agreed we need to develop an efficient procedure for setup and teardown. We've talked a little about safety as the weather cools and and we venture further onto the lake. Without trying to scare her, I've shared some of what I've read about the tendency of small boats - the Buccaneer 180 in particular - to heel over with little warning. Someone recommended stuffing a bunch of swim noodles under the cockpit to aid in re-righting so we're hoping for a sale on those. We're already listing other small improvements we might invest in before next season.

In the 3 weeks since our maiden voyage I had fixed the trolling motor; replaced the bow, stern and anchor lines; made up a new mainsheet; figured out how to attach the boom vang and bought a swim ladder. I've posted a question or two here and other sailing sites and benefited from the responses. I've watched a few YouTubes including one on how to splice ropes. Still trying to find a sailing class nearby.

Keep the advice coming.


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you learn to ride a bike without any assistance? Did you take driving lessons for an automobile? How about lessons to go downhill skiing? To play a musical instrument? To learn a foreign language? Since dry land and bikes and cars are familiar and comfortable to most of us from an early age, we still take lessons. Why not for a boat? Of course one can learn by trial and error, by taking risks, by doing it wrong, by being uncomfortable, by working harder than needed, by possibly subjecting themselves and others to danger....or you can learn the right way--safely, comfortably and with greater skill and expertise. Bismarck said it best "Only a fool learns from experience. The wise learn from the experience of others." I for one, do not wish to encourage complete novices to be out there on the water with me. I've seen it way too many times--sails flailing, lines overboard, running aground while cutting buoys...and much much worse--endangering themselves and others (including me). I don't wish to discourage the OP from sailing--I wish to encourage him to do it right--and that means not asking for advice online from strangers (including me) but actually getting real lessons from a pro. The Buccaneer is a unique boat-to put it mildly-and those that are still around are generally very low priced and not in the best shape. The OP probably is doing all of this with the lowest possible input of expertise and money and it's just not a good idea. I question why we more experienced sailors should congratulate the OP when we should caution him and provide some solid sense to help him do this properly. For example, one comment says "Piece of advice though, if you go out in the cold, always bring a sleeping bag, just in case somebody goes in." Really? In case someone goes in? I could think of a hundred more important and serious pieces of advice than that starting with let's se...this guy is so new he may need to be reminded of how to choose and wear a PFD, to have a throwable, to check lifelines, practice MOB drills, wear proper shoes, put down non-skid, etc etc etc..instead he is told to bring a sleeping bag in case someone goes in!!--and what may be needed might be a body bag rather than a sleeping bag. And then that commenter congratulates the OP!. Nonsense!!!! Now...bring on the nasty, mean and angry responses from those who disagree with me---because those who agree are already silenced due to fear of being whipsawed here. We should be encouraging safety, prudence and preparation and not Merlot and sleeping bags.


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

Really??? Someone suggested stuffing swim noodles?? Seriously??? That is the most ridiculous advice--and to make it worse, the OP says he is waiting for them to go on sale before he spends what--a few bucks for them? If it is so important, why worry about them going on sale? You should be more concerned about going on SAIL......Please..check your noodles on this one before you get hurt out there in your Bucaneer--that heels over with little warning, as you admitted. Still trying to find a sail class you say? How hard can that be? You say "We've talked a little about safety" but I have no idea what that means. If you really want advice please try this--take lessons sooner rather than later and if you need safety items (not noodles) don't wait for a sale, just get them before the next sail.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats . The book - "Sailing for Dummies" cover a lot of material very concisely. Its not rocket science. You can learn it on your own. 

The Buccaneer is reputed to be less stable than some other boats to train on, so go incrementally and remember that a small increase in wind speed = a huge increase in wind energy. 

Wear life preservers and have fun. If all else fails, release the sheets and turn upwind. The flapping of the sails is disconcerting but its harmless.

This goes without saying, but if you see a lot of wind and whitecaps on the lake - don't go out that day. Pick your times when there is light wind.


By the way, you wrote - "We were also celebrating our first day as empty-nesters." Congrats on that milestone. Let the good times roll!


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

See how we feel it is necessary to admonish someone to wear pfd's on a small boat? That should go with the territory, but if someone is truly in need of advice to release sheets and turn upwind, how close is this situation to serious? Flapping of sails can be dangerous--flailing sheets can cause bruises, burns and cuts...best to learn how to do so many other things first....for example, reef, heave-to, slack the main etc etc...."don't go out with with a lot of wind or whitecaps"...sure it's good advice...but back up a minute please. It's so basic, so fundamental, so simple and so...well common sensical that it makes me wonder, why are experienced sailors telling the OP it's so easy???? Sure he's only on a lake but are we correct in congratulating and encouraging him when it may be more reasonable and prudent to tell him "GET LESSONS"????


----------



## SailsTax (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow. Some people worry and some people go sailing.


----------



## sinkorswwim (Sep 9, 2015)

Keep up dated in sailing equipment and electronics, always changing. When you purchase something new, a gps or radio or any equipment that is removable, get best you can afford, this 19 footer will soon be to small for you, and you can bet the next sailboat will be needing this new stuff that you bought. Enjoy it, you can't find a more enjoyable life than that on the water,
sailing silently along on the waves.
Best of luck in your new adventure.
George


----------



## squavy (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you for the post. I appreciate _all_ the advice I've received.

I never took formal lessons for any land vehicle before I got my drivers license. I took flying lessons before I got my pilot's license and glider rating. I figured boating in protected waters would be somewhere in between. So I asked for advice and got a mix. (I did of course take the required boating license safety and regulation course.) I consider myself a perpetual student, always seeking advice from the experienced and far from a risk-taker. Obviously, it can't ALL be followed as it is often conflicting but it is all taken under advisement. For instance: when a prior Buccaneer owner tells me that stuffing noodles under the cockpit is a good idea and another says it's the most ridiculous thing they've ever heard it certainly causes me to want to do some calculations of my own. Either way, I have no intention of taking risks beyond perhaps looking a little foolish.

Thank you again for the admonition to GET LESSONS. That is definitely sound advice that I will endeavor to follow before venturing into broader water or less clement weather.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Squavy,


As a pilot, you will no doubt understand the concept of wind angle and lift -which should make you fast and also the management/minimizing of risk, which will make you safe. Thats the main thing to learn really. The largest single danger that you may be overlooking is just the difficulty of getting back into the boat from the water and the difficulty of retreving a person overboard in windy conditions. That is difficult. That and you picked a boat that will transform from a mild dingy into a planing racing handful/nightmare when the wind pipes up. I see you bought a ladder so you must be thinking of MOB. Have a plan B, plan C. Be conservative. I was caught out on Lake George with my 8 year old son when the wind hit 15knots - in a Sunfish!! He was laughing and I was praying. We came around the side of an island and the boat planed up straight down wind. I just held on and ran off behind the island into the lee. LEAVING THE DOCK IS OPTIONAL, RETURNING IS NOT!

captain44, I know there is a lot to learn.....but this is basically a dingy in a lake and he has already been out twice with relatively no problems. He isn't going to heave to. He will just run it onto the shore and beach it anywhere if need be.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I guesss one thing captain 44 and I would agree on is your boat is a handful. Did you know that when you bought it? Keep it in mind.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

sqauvy,

Congratulations on having a cool wife! Good on ya for getting safety certified! 

Here are some sailing tips that I found useful out of the gate and I still do:

1) Whatever learn-to-sail material you are reading should be presented in a progression. As you go through the progression, make sure you practice each skill every time you go out. You'll want to get good enough at all the skills so that you can do them in any condition, from any point of sail. Trade places with your wife and have her practice all the skills, too. I find that improving my my skills makes sailing around the lake more interesting, fun, and gratifying.

2) Have a communication pattern and use it every time. For example, when I want to tack:
ME: Ready about?
CREW: Ready!
ME: Hard alee!
I even go through that little conversation when I am sailing solo!

3) Learn how to heave to the next time out. It's like parking your boat out in open water. This skill will come in handy in several scenarios.

4) You should start jibe practice your next time out in light wind. Knowing how to jibe is the best way to learn how to prevent an accidental jibe. Accidental jibes are dangerous on several levels.

5) Running directly downwind is slow, not so fun, and risky (accidental jibe and broach risks). I prefer to sail on broad reach, jibing side-to-side. This skill is best perfected in light winds, getting progressively stronger as you skill increases. It is a skill that you should not practice in high wind until you are very good at jibing.

6) Almost every time I go out, I learn a new way to screw up. Keep your eyes open, your mind sharp, and your attitude mellow.


----------



## squavy (Aug 4, 2015)

Sal Paradise said:


> ...your boat is a handful. Did you know that when you bought it? Keep it in mind.


I confess I did not learn until after I bought it that it had such a bad reputation. Most of what I've read has been people trying to defend it against the "killer reputation".


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

squavy said:


> ...
> On the drive home we discussed all the lessons learned and congratulated ourselves on a pretty good first try. Exhausted, exhilarated and laughing, we're already planning the next outing.
> 
> We are getting our feet wet.


To me, this is the most important part. You can read, take classes, watch YouTube and sail to learn how to sail. None of that teaches you how to have a good attitude and how to work *together* in both the screw ups and the perfect days.

No matter how the sail went, back in the slip or at anchor, at some point at the end of the day we take the time to review and tell each other what, if anything, we'd have done differently.

Best of luck.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

"Sailing for Dummies" will be more than enough to get started. Recommend reading it before you sail, not during.


----------



## IronSamFlint (Sep 10, 2015)

find a local sailing club & inquire if they offer classes or if they have a friendly member that would give you pointers or maybe informal lessons


----------



## jbk9255152 (Feb 8, 2005)

You sound adventurous. 1) Go to the library and read a "small" beginning sailing book. 2) Rent a Dolphin Senior or Sun Fish. With one of these small "sit on top" boats, you control the sail and tiller by hand and get the feel for how the wind is powering the sail. 3) Have fun. 4 Next rent something like an O'Day day sailer. (it will be about 14' and has a jib sail, and is still controlled by hand)
After a couple of weekends, together and individually, then together in the day sailer, you will be able to sail the lake. 
papa ben


----------



## jbk9255152 (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, guess I was a day late and a dollar short.
Papa Ben


----------

